# Jamo Concert 9 Series C 97 II or PSB Alpha T20



## greglett (Dec 10, 2006)

Hi Guys,
Has anyone here heard the Jamo C97 or 95 speaker? I heard the PSB T20 and I like it. The issue is that you know who hates the look but likes the look of the Jamo.

I am just wondering if anyone has had the oppertunity to hear both snd can offer an oinion.

Thanks.


----------



## iamdavid01 (Sep 1, 2021)

In terms of style, regardless of the finish, the Jamo C97 II is a good-looking speaker. Finding affordable style in an audiophile speaker is not always the easiest. And I think the C97 is quite a better deal than the Alphamykohlscharge login . The front of the speaker itself is more surfboard-like in shape and is finished in white semi-gloss paint. The C97 II ships standard with large magnetic grilles, which are a vintage heather grey when ordering the speakers in white oak which is just a heaven for the eye and ear.


----------

